# OCT Throwdown Voting



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2014)

I PRESENT YOU OCT THROWDOWN ENTRIES. 

PLEASE NOTE THAT ENTRY #9 WAS SUBMITTED AFTER THE DEADLINE ON 10/31/14. I HAVE INCLUDED IT BUT IT IS NOT ELIGIBLE FOR THE JUDGES VOTING. IF YOU CHOOSE TO VOTE FOR IT PLEASE NOTE THAT IT WAS LATE.  




1) Pulled Pork Two Cheeses Spinach Pizza, Pulled Pork Cigars, Crispy Baked Kale Chips

Homemade Pizza Dough that was brushed with roasted garlic infused olive oil and topped with; Leftover Pulled Pork, Roasted Red Bell Peppers, Roasted Green Bell Peppers, Fresh Spinach, Diced Red Onions, and covered with - Feta cheese on half of the pizza and Mozzarella on the other half. 

Side of Pulled Pork Cigars served with homemade salsa and Crème’ Fraiche (also homemade)

Crispy Baked Kale Chips. 

View media item 351237

2) Smoked beef ramen with egg and green onions.

Left over smoked Chuck roast for chopped beef sandwiches. Also used juice from Chuck roast to creat broth.
View media item 351239
3) Pantry Raid Posole

Using leftovers and some pantry items, this is a posole rojo.  The stock is chicken stock made from the bones of smoked chicken, the meat is leftover smoked pork shoulder, and the soup is flavored with leftover home-smoked chipotles and home-cured guanciale.  Non-leftover ingredients are: hominy, cabbage, radish, onion, lime, garlic, dried New Mexico chiles, and salt.  
View media item 351240
4) Italian Fatty Pizza

We made italian fatties by mixing ground beef and sausage with italian spices to make a large meatball.  This was then filled with ricotta, mozzarella, marinara and fresh basil.  I wrapped up the fatties in bacon and smoked them on my Brinkmann Electric with a blend of hickory and apple for just under 3 hours.

We were left with half a fatty of the original 3 and decided to make a fatty pizza.
View media item 351241
5) Cherry smoked then chicken fried Colorado Elk back-strap with (all homemade) linguine noodles,  garlic parmesan cream sauce, eggplant heirloom tomato sauce, sided with smoked ciabatta garlic herb toast and topped with a few aged smoked parmesan sprinkles. 
View media item 351242
6) Pulled Pork Enchiladas.

Left over pulled pork and smoked old cheddar.
View media item 351243
7) Transformation and surprise is the best way to use leftovers.

Chopped smoked pulled pork Spicy California Maki

Cold smoked salmon Nigiri

Smoked turkey breast Nigiri

Smoked shrimps Nigiri
View media item 351246
8) Smoked Chicken and Corn Tortilla Soup:
with Pecan Smoked Chicken, Corn Tortillas, Corn, Black Beans and Cilantro
Pulled Pork Quesadillas:
with Oak Smoked Pulled Pork, BBQ Sauce and Jack & Cheddar Cheese Mix
View media item 351244
LATE 9) Smoked Brined Chicken Gumbo

Sweet, Potato Salad sprinkled w/smoked ground red peppers OO La La…

Garlic Butter Bread
View media item 351245


----------



## themule69 (Nov 9, 2014)

They all look FANTASTIC! Their is one that I can tell a mile away who's it is. It just has their style. I will leave it at that untill after the voting to see if I am right.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## b-one (Nov 9, 2014)

Too bad the gumbo was late. Nice looking dishes everyone!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 9, 2014)

Excellent effort by all....   I'd eat any of it...  any day...  

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 9, 2014)

Very FINE job by all.  Can't wait for the recipes.  This one is tough!  For a Throwdown you have a certain personal criteria you judge by and then they have thrown in the curve ball of "left overs".  I wish each and every entrant THE VERY BEST OF LUCK!  I whimped out!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## disco (Nov 9, 2014)

These prove that leftovers are haute cuisine.

Disco


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 9, 2014)

Great job all!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 9, 2014)

And this is why I dont enter throwdowns.   Too many great cooks.


----------



## seenred (Nov 9, 2014)

Man that all looks incredible!  Hard to pick a winner out of so many great entries...nice job by all!  

Red


----------



## fendrbluz (Nov 10, 2014)

They all look great everyone did a great job where do you vote.


----------



## fendrbluz (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh sorry don't know why it wasn't there first time


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 10, 2014)

c farmer said:


> And this is why I dont enter throwdowns.   Too many great cooks.



Haha! Me too! I was gonna enter this one with a "pizza cake" made with left over pulled pork, chicken and sausage, but Case posted one in the regular forums that he'd made for his son I think. I can see I'd have been way out classed anyway. Incredible creativity here, great job by all!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 10, 2014)

Dang it guys and gals,,,, OUTSTANDING on all the dishes. Looks great!!

DS


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 10, 2014)

Now I know how this works, I MIGHT enter next time!

Good work all round!
Smokin Monkey :38:


----------



## 1finder (Nov 10, 2014)

Great effort by all!!
Very Tough voting decision, Thank you for that...
Good luck


----------



## dcarch (Nov 11, 2014)

WoWoW!!!

Goes to show, secondhand smoke is good for you.

dcarch


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow. Tough decision. Some truly amazing and creative entries 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for all !!!!

A couple really stand out in my mind ( and stomach) but it ALL makes me drool. Time to vote....


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice job everyone! That's how you use leftovers!


----------



## briggy (Nov 13, 2014)

Simply impressive, nice work everyone!  Tough decision but one of them did stop me in my tracks!


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 13, 2014)

I voted for the one that I would want to eat.

It was close between a few of them! Great job to all that entered...


----------



## knifebld (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicely done guys!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 14, 2014)

Great looking entries for sure! Just curious though, what happened to the one plate rule? Did I cause such a ruckus a couple years ago that you guys finally decided it wasn't needed? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














  Hugs Brian, just messin'  with ya.


----------



## tbstbs (Nov 14, 2014)

Amazing creations by everyone! Indeed, how can you decide which to vote for!

The concept of using leftovers is all about making leftovers not leftovers.  Everyone has done a really fine job.

Since no one can actually taste the food, I will just base my vote  on concept creativity alone.

TBSTBS


----------

